# In The Name of the People - Chinese anti-corruption drama



## Brian G Turner (Apr 8, 2017)

Found this feature on the BBC website, about a Chinese anti-corruption epic drama, quite interesting - not least because the issue of corruption is acknowledged:

China laps up glossy TV corruption drama - BBC News

Quote:

A dashing detective bursts into a secret villa and uncovers huge stacks of cash stuffed in fridges, closets and beds. Meanwhile, the villa's owner - a government official - crawls on the floor and begs for his life.

This is the dramatic opening scene in China's latest hit TV show, In the Name of the People, which made its high-profile debut last month.

The series, about China's anti-corruption campaign, has gripped millions of viewers across the country. Some have compared it to the American political drama House of Cards, which has a huge Chinese following.

In The Name of the People chronicles the internal power struggle of the Chinese Communist Party in the fictional city of Jingzhou, featuring stories about Chinese politics that are often talked about but never seen on mainstream television.

In the show, local government leaders try to sabotage a top justice's arrest order; laid-off workers hold violent protests against a corrupt deal between the government and a corporation; and fake police drive bulldozers into forced eviction sites.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 8, 2017)

With the bleesing of current government as serves its anti-corruption campaign. Sounds interesting though from a country who gave us so many karate movies.


----------



## Eversummer (Dec 13, 2020)

Interesting.... Added to Watch Later. I'm studying Chinese Mandarin (unfortunately on and off,  clearly I'm not a very good student) when I have the time.


----------

